# The wet church



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 25, 2014)

A wet church:

1

God is dead... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

2

Rainy worship... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

3

3 windows... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

4

Wet dreams... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

5

Concrete... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

6

Flower... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

7

Place of the priest... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr


----------



## stu8fish (Aug 25, 2014)

Great pics. shame about the leaky roof.


----------



## krela (Aug 26, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 26, 2014)

Amazing photos as usual, some beautiful light in there too. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 26, 2014)

Has someone damaged the roof by stealing the metal? still ace photos,thank you.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 26, 2014)

Many thx for all the comments... 

@ flyboys, you have to change the sentence a little bit. I don't understand the question... Sorry...


----------



## The Archivist (Sep 1, 2014)

Interesting. This looks similar to a church I visited in Mid Wales a couple of years ago. The church closed because of water damage from a leaking roof. Does your church have a flat roof also?


----------

